# is Nexus 10 on it's way out.



## cookiemonster (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi I think my grand daughters Nexus 10 is on the way out each time it's  turned on it says Android is Starting, optimising apps, and it takes up to 30 minutes and the charge  doesn't seem to  last  as long, lf it is on it's  way out l have been looking at a  couple of other ones what is your opinion. 
                                                                             regards. 

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...1-tablet-16-gb-black-10148587-pdt.html#srcid=

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/4447267.

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/4123691


----------

